# CPU Advice For 7D Video Editing



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been comfortably editing HDV footage for a while, but having recently purchased a 7D it is time for some long-overdue upgrades.


I recently installed GeForce GT 240, but my main concern is with my CPU & Motherboard (AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ & AM2NF6G-VSTA).
I have very limited knowledge when it comes to CPU & Mobo's as I have never dealt with upgrading these before.

An i5-2500 3.30GHz is at about my budget limit for a CPU at £165, but then which Mobo I need in order to accommodate this is where I could do with further help.

Also, if anyone has any opinions regarding the i5-2500/i5-2500K and 7D editing I'd be pleased to hear pros/cons/comparisons, or any other processors around the same price which might serve me better?

I am on a budget due to recent software and camera purchases, and so after the CPU will need to also get new ram and Mobo. I intend to get 1x4GB RAM stick just for now, and then another stick the same soon after.

Sorry if this is a rather plain 'what CPU should I get' kind of post, I've done a lot of reading but would always rather hear my particular situation explained in detail.

I edit using Neoscene, Premiere Pro CS5, Windows 7 Ultimate. 


Any help at all appreciated, thanks.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to do that kinda stuff. ...but on my lappy, and it doesn't like it at all. XD

I would really suggest waiting on a "Sandy Bridge" processor. It just came out and there are likely things to be ironed out of it.

Since you do things like editing, I would suggest you get something like *an AMD Phenom II X6 1075T*. It has six cores and is slightly cheaper than what you currently have chosen.

To pair with that, I usually just say to go with *the Asus M4A87TD EVO*.

As for RAM, I really would steer away from 4GB sticks. They tend to be all wonky, not work right, and throw little fits. I would settle for *this G.Skill 4GB (2x2GB) 1333 set*. And, if you need it, another set to max out your board.


Remember too, that you may also need to upgrade your power supply. Do you know what brand/model the one you currently have is?


_Edit_: ...on hindsight, I noticed you have an Nvidia card. And I suggested AMD components. x_x Crap. If you need to change them out for Intel components, swap the CPU out for *the Core i5-760*, and motherboard out for *the Asus P7P55D-E LX*.


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, so do Nvidia and AMD not get along together? As I have them both in there at the moment, am I not helping myself by doing so?

I had looked at the i5-760 briefly, but wondered if the sandy bridge's performance would be worth putting up with some teething problems? Maybe not,

As Newegg don't ship internationally, I just did a quick re-shop at my local store. How would these do me:

4GB Kingston HyperX
Asus P7P55D-E LX
Intel Core i5-760

Sorry for the rushed post! Off to work...

Thanks for the help


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, I'm stumped on power supply too. I've never looked into that before either. I'll check when I get home in a few hours!


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/power-supply-information-and-selection-192218.html

I prefer Corsair // GSkill // Mushkin // OCZ for performance RAM, and I would go with 2x2GB. If you want 8GB in the long run, you're better off with 4x2GB than 2x4GB -- the 4GB sticks have shown to be troublesome.

I terms of NVidia and AMD, as long as your motherboard does not have an onboard AMD / ATI video chipset, you're fine to use an AMD CPU with an NVidia GPU. It's when there's two GPUs (one from NVidia, one from ATI) that you'll potentially have issues if the drivers get confused.

Shortened version of the power supply thread: pick a Seasonic unit or a Corsair AX, HX, or TX line PSU. You'll want 750W+ for what you're looking to use.


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the advice so far,

I've read a bit further and enquired about the i5-2500K and it sounds stable enough for h264 editing, so I have my sights set on that now.

Here's what I have in mind:
Intel Core i5-2500K
ASUS P8H76-M Pro
8GB G.Skill RAM

Now, PSU, running a GeForce GT 240, components listed above, 2x 1TB 72,000rpm HDD, 1 DVD-RW. I did a quick check, trying to closely match with my intended set-up, over here: Newegg.com - Recommended Power Supply Calculator. and it recommends 409W.

My current PSU is 480W, is that likely to be incorrect on that PSU Calculator? Or do you recommend 750W to achieve optimum performance from new components?

Thanks,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We recommend a minimum 550W good quality PSU for any PCI-E GPU and 550W would be fine for a GT140.
Best bang for buck for your needs is the SeaSonic 620W $76: Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
From Asus site: 4 x DIMM, Max. 32 GB, DDR3 1333/1066 Memory
I would go with 1333MHz RAM (OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair). You'll never see the difference in the 1333 & 1600MHz.


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

Excellent, I'll re-shop for that 1333MHz RAM now. And the only Seasonic PSU my local store has is £125, but they've got a Corsair TX650W for £65 which I will probably go for.

Almost there now, Thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Corsair would also be a good choice.


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

Great! I decided earlier today to just go ahead and get the i7-2600K but now I have accommodated for the PSU I'm probably going to have to settle for the i5-2500K again.

Is multi-threading something I am going to be dramatically missing out on when it comes to h264 editing? Bearing in mind, I'm upgrading from an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ so any upgrade is going to be an improvement. Just the i7 is an extra £90 and also out of stock now,


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

However, the i7-2600 is in stock and cheaper of course than the 2600K. As I have no experience in overclocking, I'm not likely to start experimenting with it straight away and so maybe I will be able to save a little cash, upgrade quicker, and still make use of Hyper-Threading when working with CS5?

Note, I am still adding questions marks after everything in case I am missing something obvious!


----------



## catnip (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, I have all components here and ready for the install. I'm a little concerned with being grounded before I get to work though. Everything I read online seems to contradict what I read somewhere else.

I know, I should have bought an ESD wrist band, so now I'm looking at grounding myself through touching my PC Case every so often. Some sites say to leave the PSU plugged in (powered off) and touch the case, some say it should never be plugged in while you're in there, power or no power. 

I intend to set my PC on a tiled table, and not move it or walk across carpet throughout the whole procedure. What other household means of grounding yourself is there? Light fittings, taps etc...

I intend on removing all existing components - Then in the following order installing PSU, build Mobo & CPU & Fan out of case, install Mobo, CPU & Fan, install RAM, install GPU. Should I wait until everything is in there before I go connecting all power cables?

Confused yet eager!

Thanks,


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Personally, I use one of these to ground the system and also a grounding strap (which I usually attach to an ankle, leaving my hands free).

before installing anything in the case test the components as per the bench test instructions located in the sticky thread at the top of this forum.


----------

